# Best pelleted feed brand?



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Suggestion?

I prefer to buy the best. . .and I'd rather not experiment until I figure it out
if you all can offer insight.

I am currently feeding MannaPro Pro series

http://www.mannapro.com/products/rabbit/select-series-feed/


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have tried many feeds over the years, and I have shown for a long time. Hands down, the best feed out there is Heinold. The fryers gain fast, junior prime comes quick and molt is thorough. It's a small company and the feed is made on site in northeast Indiana. However, I don't use Heinold now. I had a serious customer service issue with them, and that ended our relationship. Sad, since I was buying a ton a month. Sad, because I miss the efficiency of the feed. It is a GREAT feed.

I have used both Purina and Pen Pals, hated them both. Especially Pen Pals. Worthless feed. I have use Mann Pro, it was ok. I have used Rural King brand, It was ok. Currently I am using Kent. Somewhat pricey, but we will see how it does. My rabbits turned their nose up at Purina.
Sprout feed is worthless, never use it.

Of course, alot depends on what is readily available to you. Some of the cage companies are making their own feed now. I have not used any of them, but I do used a couple different conditioners from a cage company. I've heard trouble with tractor supply brands, as they sit on the shelf too long.

If you want to buy the best, as wrong as they did me, buy Heinold.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Of course, alot depends on what is readily available to you.


This is so true!!! I can get Hi-Pro, small company based in TX, or Onate', which is out of Albuquerque. I had problems with my rabbits not eating the Hi-Pro after the big storm last spring and mold IN the pellets. Went 3 months using anything we could find and not liking any of it. Found the Onate' and the rabbits LOVE the feed, are growing nicely, have wonderful fleeces (even holding their color better) and it is fresh.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

there is a brand I was using, called Country Acres, just because that is what the farm store had. I got a bag that was full of mold, and they refused to replace it because I forgot to bring my receipt. I know, but... I do or I *did* a very large amount of business there, they all know us by name, and they ----ed me off and lost me as a customer, over a lousy product they refused to replace. 
My next option was the only other option in town, Pfau Feeds pellets made in Stevensville, MT. It is way more expensive, but I've never had mold. The rabbits love it. And the pellets are larger with less dust and a darker green color. 
I've not much experience, but my rabbits really do well and seem very happy with the Pfau pellets.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> Heinold


I've emailed them to double check, but it doesn't appear that there is a dealer locally.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't get most of the popular feeds here that I see mentioned frequently on forums. We didn't have problems on nutrena but there was nothing impressive about their health either and it's rather expensive in only 40lb bags instead of 50lbs. The manna pro we've only tried for a short time and I don't remember which formula it is but have not had any issues. I liked the kent formulas the best. 1 has flaxseed which is good for coats. The other had a lower fat percent and higher protein which worked well for mini rex who tend to get chubby easy but still provided protein for the growing kits and nursing does. We feed a lot of organic clover/alfalfa hay now so protein is not something we have to worry about. Given that and the fact fiber is unimportant in our pellets for the same reason we have used pelleted horse feeds as well when rabbit pellets are too expensive. Rabbit pellets around here usually run up near $20 a bag while horse pellets are about $13 because it only requires a simple grain and vitamin/mineral mix with protein around 12%.

We've seen country acres here and that used to be the only brand of chicken and then rabbit pellets I could find without a long drive. Wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10' pole. We found other ways to feed the rabbits in between driving the 50miles to another feedstore until the new theisen's opened.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

akane I agree, that country acres stuff was bad. .. I'm really glad I switched. I've heard good and bad about purina, but I think I'll stay with pfaus.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am actually using kent now. I have only been using it a month, though, so I have no specific comments on it one way or another except it is the most expensive feed I've ever used.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I feed Purina Pro for my Champagnes and like it very much. My sons feed Purina Show to their Havana and Mini Rex and are happy with it.
We don't feed any supplement, although the boys will probably start with BOSS soon.

I get good growth and coats and the rabbits like it.


If we ever have to change we would give the Kent show formula another try.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I am in the same general area as you, and feed MannaPro Gro formula. I raise show angoras and meat rabbits for direct marketing at farmers market. I've tried some other feeds, and always come back to this feed. The rabbits eat it well, kits grow fast, and have dense wool that stays in good condition. They also breed year round without problems. I don't like the Pro formula; it does not have enough protein for good wool growth and fast rate of gain in the kits. It is formulated for a maintainance diet, so is fine for non-showing non-breeding rabbits, but not for rabbits that are producing either meat or fiber. 
Besides the pellets, I give a topdressing of black oiler sunflowers, rolled oats and barley once per week. Milking mothers with large litters get a small amount of Calf-manna when the litter is 2-5 weeks old. Hay is hit-or-miss. 

Lisa
http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Our local co-op southern states sells a brand "Big Red"that seems to work pretty good at a good price I mix in purenia some times for kits .I'm thinkin we all have to watch out for feed that sits on the shelf or warehouse for long periods as this hurts the quality ;NEVER feed any feed that has been wet or is suspect of having mold as this is a death sentence to your rabbits .this cost me 18 rabbits last summer while trying a new brand .calf manna is good stuff but only feed a small teespoon to a Milking doe or dull lookin rabbit as it is to rich for every day .and watch out giving to much treats as like most they will eat all junk food and not the reggular ration


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

I have not tried this but heard about it so throwing it out there....

http://store.naturalrabbitfood.com/

I actually use Lone Star brand Commercial Rabbit Pellets 16%, and I like it, but I am in Texas and I doubt you get it there...sorry.


----------



## KEW_Farms (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been keeping up with this thread, as it is a great subject, but the majority of feeds mentioned are not sold in California. I am very thankful for Purina now! I imagine these other companies would charge a lot of money to ship food out to CA. We've used Purina Pro, Purina Show, and Purina Complete; the rabbits seem to like all of them. I have not tracked their growth rate against a specific food, but it is an experiment I think would be interesting. Maybe one I can run over the next year and post the results...sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, Lisa. We will probably stick with Manna Pro, then.

Also, looked at your blog - very nice!

How close to Huntington, WV are you?


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

scpankow said:


> I have not tried this but heard about it so throwing it out there....
> 
> http://store.naturalrabbitfood.com/
> 
> I actually use Lone Star brand Commercial Rabbit Pellets 16%, and I like it, but I am in Texas and I doubt you get it there...sorry.


If you email the Sherwood Forest Folks, they will get you samples of that feed to try. It seems expensive, but they are going to be rolling out 50lb bags at over 700 Feed stores nationwide soon. And it is supposed to cut the amount of feed you use in half. I am going to try some out and see....

**just noticed a lot of corn in it......hmmm....not too sure about that***


----------



## PatS (Jan 17, 2010)

I feed my _chickens_ organic feed -- it is a personal choice based on the fact that I feel I get enough GM corn/soy (directly and second-hand) in my life just living in the modern world. 

Since I'm planning to have rabbits in my future, I'm wondering if there is an organic feed for them? Or is it even necessary? (Do their pellets contain corn or soy?) Or am I just being a crazy Californian?


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Some pellets contain soy and corn, some do not. You'd have to check your area. There aren't many organic pellets. Even the pet crowd generally doesn't demand organic so what is out there for organic rabbit feed is pretty misunderstood and lacking. You can feed on grain mixes, hay, and a supplement (loose minerals or soft blocks) just like you would larger livestock and you can make that all organic if you want. I generally use the values for horses and then scale down the measurements to the weight of my rabbits. There are also diets using all or mostly fresh foods and hay if you really want to put in the effort and have the means. This does not mean hitting the grocery store but learning about your land and what forages are appropriate for rabbits and to make a balanced diet.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

scpankow said:


> And it is supposed to cut the amount of feed you use in half. I am going to try some out and see....


Pfftt! I'll believe that when I see it!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Pfftt! I'll believe that when I see it!


I know, right?:bored:


----------

